# best build for $500



## Azazel (Mar 23, 2008)

somone needs to build a rig for 500 dollars (including monitor)

he already has a 8800gt graphics card  

im having a little trouble hehe....


----------



## Azazel (Mar 23, 2008)

Rosewill R103A Black SGCC Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case 350W Power Supply - Retail ($30)

 ECS G33T-M2 LGA 775 Intel G33 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail ($70)

 SILVERSTONE ST50EF-Plus ATX 12V 2.2 500W Power Supply - Retail ($90)

 Intel Pentium E2160 Allendale 1.8GHz LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor Model BX80557E2160 - Retail ($70)

A-DATA 1GB (2 x 512MB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model ADQVE1908K - Retail( $25) 

Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3160815A 160GB 7200 RPM IDE Ultra ATA100 Hard Drive - OEM  ($50)

 LITE-ON SK-1688U/B Black USB Wired Standard Keyboard - Retail ($6)

SPEC Research HM3003/42PB Black 3 Buttons 1 x Wheel PS/2 Wired Optical Mouse - Retail ($5)


Hanns·G HW-173DBB Black 17" 8ms Widescreen LCD Monitor - Retail ($150)

SAMSUNG 20X DVD±R DVD Burner with LightScribe Black SATA Model SH-S203N - OEM ($30)

HOW IS THIS?


----------



## farlex85 (Mar 23, 2008)

I would go w/ this mb instead: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128077

Or if you can add an extra $30 that a p35, or an open box p35.

And this ram instead: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211066

Does he need an os too?

Ah and I guess your in London so these prices don't apply?


----------



## Azazel (Mar 23, 2008)

thx  iv already gone 30dollars over so i think i will go for the p31


----------



## farlex85 (Mar 23, 2008)

Well you could shave off another $30 by going w/ this psu: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182016


----------



## Azazel (Mar 23, 2008)

i heard roswill psu sucked?


----------



## farlex85 (Mar 23, 2008)

I don't think so I've seen a lot of people happy w/ theirs, and the reviews there are good. You can check out this page: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010320058+4026+1131414177&name=451+-+500W

There are alot of solid psu's there w/ the same power at less price, even a silverstone if you want them. That thermaltake (and remember they rate under so that one on that page is actually probably 500w) on there also looks pretty good, and seasonic and ocz are always nice.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 23, 2008)

thx  yeah..the review seem pretty good ...thx again


----------



## FilipM (Mar 23, 2008)

Also you can consider this mobo: 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128059R

You have the privileges of the P35


----------



## Azazel (Mar 23, 2008)

thx  what does openbox mean?


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 23, 2008)

azazel said:


> thx  what does openbox mean?



Someone sent it in for w/e reason.


----------



## farlex85 (Mar 23, 2008)

azazel said:


> thx  what does openbox mean?



It means that it was used, then returned. Newegg tests them before repackaging them so usually they are as good as new. They tend to break a little sooner than new ones though as they have already been used, and its hard to tell for how long.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 23, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Someone sent it in for w/e reason.



so its a returned copy...? id rather not hehe


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 23, 2008)

Hows this for 500$..

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136055
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128043
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827135151
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256032
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820134635
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103194
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185125


----------



## Azazel (Mar 23, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> It means that it was used, then returned. Newegg tests them before repackaging them so usually they are as good as new. They tend to break a little sooner than new ones though as they have already been used, and its hard to tell for how long.



yeah..i think id stick to the GIGABYTE GA-P31-S3G


----------



## farlex85 (Mar 23, 2008)

He needs a monitor too.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 23, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Hows this for 500$..
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136055
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128043
> ...



ah thx  how mush does all that total  cos its $500 wit a moniter


----------



## FilipM (Mar 23, 2008)

Wow, didn't noticed the open box thing


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 23, 2008)

Its like 300 something so add like a 19'' widescreen


----------



## Azazel (Mar 23, 2008)

ah sweet thx


----------



## farlex85 (Mar 23, 2008)

Speaking of which, you will want to look around for a monitor that has 5ms or under response time, otherwise you will get some ghosting. You can find a good one, although depending on where your buying you will have to do a little research.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 23, 2008)

File_1993 said:


> Wow, didn't noticed the open box thing



lol  thx though


----------



## Azazel (Mar 23, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Speaking of which, you will want to look around for a monitor that has 5ms or under response time, otherwise you will get some ghosting. You can find a good one, although depending on where your buying you will have to do a little research.



im not surw what good us sites to buy from..im from the uk you see


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 23, 2008)

Should get this 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824197015

I have it and I love it. 5ms response time and nice speakers.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 23, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Should get this
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824197015
> 
> I have it and I love it. 5ms response time and nice speakers.



ah thx  thats pretty sweet


----------



## farlex85 (Mar 23, 2008)

I second that, I also got an envision and its great. Sorry I couldn't tell exactly what your situation w/ buying is. And ordering from newegg is great, but monitors can be delicate and show up w/ dead pixils. Depending on how much time your spending here in the states, you might be able to find a good deal at a local electronics store.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 23, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> I second that, I also got an envision and its great. Sorry I couldn't tell exactly what your situation w/ buying is. And ordering from newegg is great, but monitors can be delicate and show up w/ dead pixils. Depending on how much time your spending here in the states, you might be able to find a good deal at a local electronics store.



Yea I would never buy a monitor online, I got mine at bestbuy. Even tho I payed 220$ there when it was 200$ on the egg..


----------



## Azazel (Mar 23, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> I second that, I also got an envision and its great. Sorry I couldn't tell exactly what your situation w/ buying is. And ordering from newegg is great, but monitors can be delicate and show up w/ dead pixils. Depending on how much time your spending here in the states, you might be able to find a good deal at a local electronics store.



thx hehe its not for me  it for someone living in the states


----------



## Azazel (Mar 23, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Yea I would never buy a monitor online, I got mine at bestbuy. Even tho I payed 220$ there when it was 200$ on the egg..



i got my last 3 monitors online  had no problem  ...from ebuyer


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 23, 2008)

Yea I would trust newegg but I needed it right away. I was sick of playing games on a 15'' with a 3850 lol


----------



## Azazel (Mar 23, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Yea I would trust newegg but I needed it right away. I was sick of playing games on a 15'' with a 3850 lol



lol haha...that understandable


----------



## farlex85 (Mar 23, 2008)

Sometimes the local retailers can offer some sweet deals too. I got mine at best buy for $150. Thats a 22" 5ms mind you. It was black friday though, so you probably won't find a deal that good but......


----------



## Azazel (Mar 23, 2008)

dude that an amazing deal...my 20" 2ms cost £170...about $340.....


----------



## cdawall (Mar 23, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817101518

use that and get a better mobo or ram


----------



## Azazel (Mar 23, 2008)

ah kk thx man  ...


----------



## cdawall (Mar 23, 2008)

and here is some good ram

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145034


----------



## Azazel (Mar 23, 2008)

ah sweet


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi azazel! No offense to you cdawall, I wouldn't touch epower at all. Look into an FSP there around same price but a better OEM.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 25, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Hi azazel! No offense to you cdawall, I wouldn't touch epower at all. Look into an FSP there around same price but a better OEM.



thats what i said right up until i talked to ashensugar they are built by topower and are one hell of an OEM a bunch of people like ashen and dandel off ashentech use them and they run just as good as FSP units!


http://ashentech.com/index.php?topic=984.msg8577#msg8577


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 25, 2008)

I don't have a login cdawall. I was never doubting epower but I'd rather just throw an inexpensive brand psu in my system that I know is stable, and I wasn't speaking about my Antec either!


----------



## cdawall (Mar 25, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> I don't have a login cdawall. I was never doubting epower but I'd rather just throw an inexpensive brand psu in my system that I know is stable, and I wasn't speaking about my Antec either!



reall well then it sounds like its time for you to reg there!


----------

